

Launchbox plagiarizing YC? - chrischen

I don't know if this has been discovered before, but this question in Launchbox's FAQ seems to be lifted straight from YC's FAQ (or maybe the other way around):<p>"I have a great idea for a startup, but I’m not technical. Will you still fund me? Can you help me find programmers to implement my idea?
We’ll consider funding you, but your chances are about ten times better if you find yourself a technical co-founder.  It’s much better if you find one yourself through friends of friends than if we introduce you to someone."<p>What's the deal with this?<p>http://www.launchboxdigital.com/accelerator-program/faqs/<p>http://ycombinator.com/faq.html
======
hellotoby
Speaking of plaigarism, one of the apps from their '09 round looks suspiciosly
like Songkick (a YC funded startup).

See for yourself: Band in Town - <http://www.bandsintown.com/home> Songkick -
<http://www.songkick.com/>

~~~
ian
Hey Ian from Songkick here, bands in town didn't plagiarise us, we launched
around the same time back in 2007. They're good guys.

------
Ras_
All this for one question in a FAQ?

~~~
chrischen
I'm just saying, they could have at least paraphrased, or gave credit to YC.
YC does have a copyright you know, and it says only the Bios are in the public
domain.

